# SEOUL | Supyo Area Redevelpement | 100m | 327ft | 23 fl | App



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Supyo Area Redevelpement (수표도시환경정비구역 재개발), Jongno-gu, Seoul, South Korea
99.55m / Residential / Pro / ?

This area is located between Myeongdong and Seun (Sewoon) District 3, and has been part of the redevelopment plans for years (I mentioned it in the following post of the Seoul Projects & Construction thread:SEOUL | Projects & Construction). Finally, some renders have been published and are currently under review by the city. It is still at least a couple of years before construction can start, but it's nice to see this project move forward at least.

24Fl : x2 





















https://eims.seoul.go.kr/eims/usr/seoul/bsns/view.do#%ED%8C%8C%EC%9D%BC%20%EB%8B%A4%EC%9A%B4%EB%A1%9C%EB%93%9C


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Victoria123 said:


> location: 중구 입정동 237번지
> height: under 99.55m
> 
> View attachment 2066612
> ...


*Project approved for redevelopment*

As reported by Victoria123, the redevelopment of the area has been approved (well actually, there's more than one step in the approval, but a key step has been reached). The new building will have a height of 99.55 meters, and construction is expected to start in the 2nd half of next year.


















을지로 '청계천 공구상가' 재개발 본격화


[파이낸셜뉴스] 을지로 청계천 공구상가의 상생·순환형 재개발이 본격화된다. 낡고 위험한 건물을 헐어내되, 도심 산업 생태계와 영세 세입자 내몰림을 방지하는 대책도 함께 마련된다. 서울시는 지난 15일 제12차 도시계획위원회를 개최하고 중구 입정동 237번지 일대 수표구역 도시정비형 재개발사업구역 정비구역..




www.fnnews.com













을지로 '청계천 공구거리' 상생·순환형 재개발 내년 본격화


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Daewoo E&C awarded contract for construction of the Supyo Area Redevelopment*

Some news which I missed from back in May, but Daewoo E&C has been awarded the contract for the redevelopment of the Supyo Area, for a price tag of KRW 240 billion.

The height of the building will be of 23 floors, and construction itself is expected to take 36 months, although I don't know exactly when it will start (demolition hasn't begun yet).









대우건설, 서울 중구 입정동 수표구역 재개발사업 2400억 규모 수주


[비즈니스포스트]대우건설이 서울 중구에서 2400억 규모 재개발사업을 수주했다.대우건설은 트윈웍스피에프브이와 수표구역 도시정비형 재개발사업 공사 계약을 맺었다고 3일 공시했다...




www.businesspost.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Start of demolition of Supyo Area ahead of beginning of redevelopment*

Some good news, as demolition has now started. I've seen it from my own eyes a couple of days ago, with demolition just starting on the West side of the block (on the south end, not yet right in front of Cheonggyecheon).

I don't have pictures yet, but I'm sure once buildings start going down over the entire plot, there should have some to share, probably in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Images of the demolition starting:


----------

